# Pensacola Walk-on Charter Recommendation



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be in town on Sat. Sept. 29th and I am looking for a walk-on charter preferably out of Pensacola, but would consider driving to Orange Beach, Destin or PC. Can anyone recommend a walk-on that offers a good chance at catching something besides mingos and triggers? I'd like to get into some AJs or grouper. There is at least 2 in my party and I'd be willing to spend $100-$200 pp.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The entertainer. 

Best bet


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> The entertainer.
> 
> Best bet


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I spoke with the captain of the Entertainer today. He said interest in walk-ons has been low lately and he seemed doubtful that he would have one on Sept. 29th. Is there another boat that anyone would recommend as a backup?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot Spots Bait and Tackle 850-916-7176


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll give hot spots a call soon. If anyone else knows of someone doing walk-ons in the Pensacola area, please let me know in case hot spots and the entertainer don't have a trip.


----------

